# share what bedding you use



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

im currently using aubiose but would like to know what uz guys use?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Sani-chips, aspen, shredded paper.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

An unbranded version of auboise, but i'm gunna try and get hold of some megazorb


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i was thinking about getting some megazorb


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

auboise normally but at the moment megazorb! but unfortuanly it doesnt last as long.
for nesting I use shredded tishue that I buy in bales.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i didnt know you could get shredder tissue in bales


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Using safe bed and hay - got a huge bale of safebed from my local farm supplier that should do all the cages for at least 2 months  Needless to say that they think that I am crazy - they asked why it had to be paper because normally they sell wood shavings. Queue the worried looks when I said it was for my mice :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I use Aubiose but I'm going to try and source another Hemp type bedding called Rapport in the hope that it's less dusty, as my last bale of Aubiose was really dusty.it's a shame because I found Aubiose to be a really good bedding-the mice love it too, they spend ages digging and tunneling though it like moles. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

The Boggit keeper said:


> my last bale of Aubiose was really dusty.


My last bale was moulding at the bottom ): And i've just reached that bit. It annoys me when the packaging has ventilation holes in it and they don't cover it when it rains U_U Time to go bulk buying!! While i'm at it i'll ask if they have any rapport so I can have a lookie.

Do you know if rapport holds together better than Auboise?? I find it's very flakey and doesn't make a nice surface substrate. I haven't tried it with a deep layer though.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Megzilla said:


> The Boggit keeper said:
> 
> 
> > my last bale of Aubiose was really dusty.
> ...


No, sorry I don't. I had heard about Rapport through a previous thread on bedding started by Sarah C and thought that it sounded a good one to try as my last bale of Aubiose as well as being dusty, cost £12.50 so Rapport sounds worth a go from the price point of view also.
Details of suppliers can be found on the Hemcore website that produce Rapport http://www.hemcore.co.uk.

I have copied the tread that Sarah C started for interest; I've bought a new (to me)product for the mice this week.For use with equines it's called Rapport.Looks like aubiose but is made from the softened stalks of rape seed oil plants.Dust fee and supposedly highly absorbant,worth a try.£8.99 for a big bale.I bought a bale of hay at the same time and looked at haylage a product that looked like hay but apparently has more feeding benefit for horses.I zoomed in while working and have a tracker on my van so couldn't dilly dally and find out more.Any one know if haylage would be superior for mouse keeping.

I hope this is ok Sarah C ?
I apologise if I am not going the right way about things with Quotes/copying threads, I'm a bit of a techno-phobe to say the least.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought two 85ltr bags of Megazorb £6.19 a bag fantastic value no dust,from Farmways


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i also bought a big bag of megazorb today it was £8.15 for a 85ltr bag. as for my first time trying it, it seems very good. i never sneezed once  i was previously using aubiose but it made me sneeze like mad,is it just me or does aubiose have a funny smell? :?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Kerryman that is about the right price what you paid but Farmway buy it in for horses so get it alot cheaper than say a pet warehouse etc.I have tried all the bedding and will stay with Megazorb shavings send me round the bend scratching i hate carefresh the others are expensive for what you get megazorb is great for hoovering out lol.In my job I had to remove the growing equipment they used on a canabis farm I had to get rid of all my clothes and boots they absoloutely stank of canabis of course hemp will have a smell too maybe not as bad it was a disgusting smell I havnt used Aubiose .


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I use megazorb, mice love it, rats fling it everywhere lol


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Haylage is not suitable for mice as bedding as it is damp by nature. Has a very high food value second only to fresh grass, goes off mouldy very quickly as partly fermented. Mice do not need haylage as a food.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the Rapport.Clean and sweet smelling.I layer reasonably deep whatever I use .I'm wasteful by nature when it comes to the animals.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

it was a horse supply wharehouse i bought the megazorb from. they are mabe just slightly more expensive. but id say its worth the £8.15


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

On friday i'm going to my local (quite far away actually) country wide to see what they have. I'm looking into Megazorb, Rapport, Aspen and mabyy Hemcore. If they don't have what i'm looking for then i'll just get Auboise  When I say Auboise, I mean an un-branded version of it. It's cheaper and it's the same thing xD I had a look at a bale of both Auboise and the normal flax bedding, and there was no difference lol.

I hope they stock megazorb! I really want to try it! Depending on how much room I have I may try another bedding aswell as it and alternate or something. I don't know.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i was looking at hemcore today actually. it looks good. was going to see if any of you guys have tried it?


----------

